# T-Top for center console



## SnapperSlapper (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone have one of these or know someone who has one?  What are the reviews on it?  It looks better than the 
Fishmaster T-Top.

http://www.strykerttops.com/


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't like that one w/ those side plates right in your line of sight(on the whaler).
The biggest problem I see w most tops is if they are not designed right they crowd floor space. The is nothing worse than jamming a toe into one. Those look like they are set up to fit a variety of consoles and the ones on that page look very wide in relation to the consoles...meaning intrusion into floor space.
They are not bad looking at all...but I cannot stress  how irritating it is to work around intrusive tops...for the knees as well.
These guys are great and they can make folding units.
Come down...fish, leave the boat... come back  and pick it up...fish....
http://www.boykinmarine.com/other_products_page.htm
cw


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Mar 9, 2010)

*T-Top*

That is my concern as well.  I saw how big the feet are on that one and it does look like a jammed toe is inevitable.  I've heard of Boykin Marine.  I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont like that one either.  Too small of a top, nothing over the front console seat.  I have a Fishmaster and love it.  Solid as a rock.  Go up there to their facility in Cumming and take a look.


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 9, 2010)

x2 on the Fishmaster. Like Limtless said go visit them they, are great guys and they have unbelievable customer service. I have one and so does a buddy of mine. The floor plates are no issue. I fish bare footed as much as the weather will allow and have yet to stub a toe. Over at CarolinaSkiffOwner.com they have had talks and reviews over both and the Fishmaster seem to be well received.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Mar 9, 2010)

*Fishmaster*

I have seen the Fishmaster on boats in person and do not like the look.  The price is good but the look is not for me.  I will probably have to get a custom one anyways.  I know a guy who has one on the same boat that I do and he had to get a custom one so he could still use the rod holders on his console.  The side bar has to be curved inwards a little bit to be able to use them.  I have found some other companies tha will make them but a little more expensive.  I don't have to have one that folds down.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a custom hard top I made and it offers shade only over the leaning post. I have found this to be perfect for our needs. I made the top to feather the air and be as small as possible so that is does not slow the boat. I get great laminar air flow above and below. My pal has a large top that knocks 4 kts off top speed. That's not much...but I would hate to see (and do) the math to find the fuel loss over one summer.


----------

